# PS expands plant offerings!



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Numerous plants just arrived at my local PS that I had not seen at any PS before.

At least 2 Anubias species, several types of swords (not just Amazon), frills (Myrophillum?), jungle & corckscrew vals, red ludwigia (maybe I'd seen that), Alternanthera reineckii (what I bought - it was mislabeled - the "Al" was missing), Java ferns, Java moss, there were others too, but I can't remember 'em all.

Too bad they don't yet sell any fixtures capable of growing most of them. I told they worker there that he probably ought to float the myrophillum (myrophyllum?) right under one of the pendents...








http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/6006/partyyo6.gif


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's always neat to have a local source for plants. Sounds like a good place to get some starter plants. If you like you can give your review of your LFS in our US Store Reviews Section so others may find it. 

-John N.


----------

